# Tuberculosis / Mentally ill Hospital *IMAGE HEAVY*



## Valiumknights (Aug 19, 2014)

I visitied this site back in May 2014,spent a good 4 hours here, but there is so much more to see but it was getting late. I would go back to explore more one day soon, there was so many buildings to explore, some boarded up completely, but there are plenty open buildings to wander about in, the place was eerily quiet apart from a group of photography students, a good, peaceful adventure!

*BACKGROUND*
In 1922 East Fortune Hospital served as a tuberculosis sanatorium for the south east region of Scotland until the onset of World War II. The airfield was then brought back into service as RAF East Fortune, initially a training airfield, and the hospital patients were transferred to Bangour Hospital in West Lothian. The hospital re-opened after the war, but by 1956, as the number of tuberculosis patients began to fall, the hospital changed its function to house the mentally handicapped. In 1997, the hospital closed down.

The first ward I arrived at



Beautiful Peel!!



Jabs due?



Inside the first ward main entrance



Old pram in what appeared to be an old reception area



We all want out



Sweet tooth?



The dead keep dancing...



How is your health?



Lockers..



Exterior of what seemed to be another ward, I never got the chance to go in this building but it looked decent from what I seen through the window...


Another ward..



Inside the boiler room



Bevvy 





It's time to pack up and leave...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 19, 2014)

Another blinding report, what a fantastic start! 
Love the look of this place, and haven't seen it before either. 
Looking forward to many more of your finds


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to the site. I like your style, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 19, 2014)

I like that, cheers..


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 19, 2014)

Hasn't changed much over the years think the saving for the place is its remoteness, apart from the cottages and farms.Its a nice place to stroll around.


----------



## Valiumknights (Aug 19, 2014)

I loved how quiet it was,it was great being left in peace to check it out and get some photos. Much enjoyed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2014)

You,ve got some cracking shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone loves a decaying hospital!  Thanks


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a good set of pics there.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice pics, I haven't seen this place before either so thanks!


----------

